# late season success



## Bassy (Apr 9, 2004)

I shot this doe last night, she was quartering away from me at 27 yd. I drew back placed the pin and shot. SMACK..... went home to look at the video, (my cousin has this all on video) and it looked like she ducked the string and I hit her high in the back, so we left her go over night just in case, I found her this morning not 70 yd from where I shot her and ended up being a double lung shot. This fills my 3rd tag and ends my season. What a rush for another bow kill.
Bassy


----------



## Shortdrift (Apr 5, 2004)

Nice size Doe. Congrats on the triple.


----------



## Fishstix (Aug 16, 2005)

Congrats on the hat trick!


----------



## RichsFishin (Nov 4, 2007)

Nice job buddy. Just traded my crossbow for a Hoyt compound so maybe you and I can hook up next year. Take Care and good job.............Rich


----------



## MuskieMan35 (Mar 5, 2008)

Way to go man! Congrats!


----------



## COPA737 (Jan 25, 2009)

nice great to see someone still at it


----------



## BigSteve (Apr 14, 2008)

Hey great job man, she does look like a good size doe, way to go.


----------



## tcba1987 (Jun 22, 2004)

WAY TO GO !!! wish i could have filled my 3rd tag !!


----------



## One Legged Josh (Jan 27, 2008)

tcba1987 said:


> WAY TO GO !!! wish i could have filled my 3rd tag !!


That makes two of us.


----------



## Greydog (Mar 24, 2007)

Got this guy on my Trumbull County property on January 21. Just three days earlier nailed what I thought was a doe but discovered otherwise while field dressing - button buck. Both with Horton Hunter Supreme crossbow. I love hunting late in the season. I hope picture attaches as I never tried to send an attachment before. I f no picture someone please advise on procedure!

Dave


----------



## Fishstix (Aug 16, 2005)

Congrats...that's a great buck! I would have to say I fell in love with late season bow hunting this year...now I have to find new ways to convince the wife that I still have to hunt after muzzleloading.


----------



## lg_mouth (Jun 7, 2004)

Bassy, were there any fetuses in that doe? I killed a doe late season last year and she had two fetuses. I felt funny about it for a while to be honest.

Lg_mouth


----------



## Bassy (Apr 9, 2004)

lg mouth,
I looked and didnt see any, makes me laugh because I was actually digging around the pile looking for them, kinda gross come to think of it


----------



## lg_mouth (Jun 7, 2004)

They kinda snuck up on me! I was gutting the doe in the headlights of my truck after dragging her I don't know how far in the rain and snow. Visibility wasn't great and I ran across this thing and low and behold, it was a baby deer. Thankfully they weren't moving, that would have freaked me out even more!

Lg_mouth


----------

